# My 29g looks like a giant champagne glass...



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

I made a reactor for my pressurized C02 and hooked it into the outlet of my XP2. Now I have millions of tiny bubbles in the tank. Is this nornmal for this kind of set up or is there something I should do? It wasn't like this when I had the C02 going into the intake of the filter.


----------



## Gonzofish (Mar 26, 2005)

Many hobbyists prefer tiny co2 bubbles, a misting, in their tanks. The theory is that the little bubbles make contact with the plants, improving growth. Some even claim they can exceed co2 levels of 30ppm with this technique. I have tried this and found it hard to remain consistent. One thing plants do not like is fluctuating co2.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Give it time. It's air being purged from the reactor.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Rex, that is what I was thinking but it has been hooked up for at least two weeks. Will it take that long to purge the reactor and if so how long should I expect this to happen?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Myra you can try to reduce the amount of CO2 you're pumping into the reactor. Also you can place things like bioballs or ceramic rings to break up the CO2 in your reactor, thereby helping things dissolve faster. Changing the angle of the reactor sometimes helps. After two weeks with an inline reactor you should be getting few bubbles "spitting" out of the spraybar.

But like Gonzo said, CO2 bubbles that are in direct contact gives the plants a chance to absorb it better.

-John N.


----------

